# Crab apple jelly



## woody (Sep 19, 2009)

At it, again, folks.......
 Making four batches of crab apple jelly as we speak.


----------



## woody (Sep 19, 2009)

Cooking the jelly........


----------



## woody (Sep 19, 2009)

Finished product.......


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 19, 2009)

Crabapples... sounds ok... I guess...


----------



## woody (Sep 19, 2009)

Out of all the jellies we put up, crab apple is the best and the one people ask for the most, Charlie!!!
 It's tart and sweet!!![]


----------



## woody (Sep 19, 2009)

Only one more batch to go.......[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 19, 2009)

I hope you sell most of that stuff Wood.Thats a lot of jelly to put down [] I am a peanut butter & jelly & Ritz cracker freak.I would that stuff.


----------



## woody (Sep 19, 2009)

You would love the crab apple jelly, Rick.
 Better than store bought jelly with much more flavor.
 We give alot of it away for christmas presents.


----------



## glass man (Sep 20, 2009)

WOODY I LOVE THE CRAB APPLES! USED TO BE EASY TO FIND ROUND HERE. A TREE RIGHT DOWN THESTREET,THEY CUT IT DOWN![&o] THERE ARE THE SMALL ONES AND LARGER ONES. NOW I CAN'T FIND ANY,CEPT AT THE OLD DUMP! I HOPE TO TRY TO WALK THERE SOON TO GET SOME. I LOVE GREEN PLUMS IN THE SPRING AND CRAB APPLES IN THE FALL. 

 NEVER TASTED THE JELLY ,BUT NINA SAID HER GRANDMOTHER USED TO MAKE IT AND IT WAS GREAT! YOU DO GOOD! USED TO BE ALL THE FAMILIES ALL AROUND USED TO CAN  IN TOWN OR THE COUNTRY,BUT NOW IT IS GOING AWAY! MY MOM USED TO PUT UP ALL KINDS OF THINGS LIKE YALL DO. I STILL MISS HER VEGETABLE SOUP ALL MADE WITH FREASH VEGETABLES. WHAT A SHAME ON US. SO MUCH BETTER THEN CRAP AT THE CHEMICAL SUPERMARKET. JAMIE


----------



## capsoda (Sep 20, 2009)

You called Woody???? Your killing me again.

 Buy the way, Your song has been a great hit around here. I have sent a few folks to your site and you tube. Many have come up to let me know they have heard it on you tube and how to get a copy. It is a hit son and you guys need it get it out professionally soon.


----------

